# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن >  اخبارنا  لليوم

## زهره التوليب

*عملية حرق رمزية لمنتجات إسرائيلية واميركية في باحة مجمع النقابات

* 

 قام اعضاء في الملتقى الوطني للنقابات والاحزاب اليوم بعملية حرق رمزية لصناديق إسرائيلية وامريكية وذلك في باحة مجمع النقابات المهنية في الشميساني . 
 وطالبت لجنة مقاومة التطبيع النقابية من الشعب الأردني والعربي مقاطعة كافة البضائع والسلع وسلسلة مطاعم الوجبات السريعة الامريكية المشهورة والمنتشرة في العاصمة عمان وبعض المدن الرئيسة . 
 والقى خطباء كلمات غاضبة قبيل العملية والتي تولت عملية حرقها طفلة لم تتجاوز العاشرة من عمرها بينما حرق فوقها العلم الاسرائيلي . 
 وتولى الخطابة المهندس عبدالهادي الفلاحات نقيب المهندسين الزراعيين والنائب حمزة منصور رئيس لجنة مقاومة التطبيع الاخوانية وسط هتافات المعتصمين الذين نادوا "بنهاية اسرائيل ومن راءها أمريكا " . 
 وقال الفلاحات إن الشعب الاردني جميعه يقف خلف الشعب الفلسطيني في غزة ضد هذه الإبادة ، وان الرغبة الشعبية هي انهاء حالة المراوحة مع الكيان الاسرائيلي ، داعيا الى قطع العلاقات الديبلوماسية معه ، منددا " بصوت القلة " الذين يبحثون عن تبريرات في ظل المحرقة الاسرائيلية التي تنتهجها ضد غزة وأهلها . 

ووجه منصور التحية للحكومة الفنزويلية والبوليفية اللتان قامتا بقطع علاقاتهما مع الكيان الاسرائيلي ، كما وأزجى التحية لدولتي موريتانيا وقطر بدعوى تجميد علاقتيهما مع تل أبيب . 
 ووزعت اللجنة قائمة بالشركات التي قالت إنها " دليل أبرز الشركات الاستهلاكية الداعمة لاسرائيل .

----------


## زهره التوليب

*الأمير الحسن: العدوان الإسرائيلي على غزة جريمة ضد الإنسانية

* 
 
 قال سمو الأمير الحسن بن طلال ان العدوان الذي تشنه إسرائيل على مليون ونصف المليون فلسطيني في غزة جريمة ضد الإنسانية، وأن إسرائيل ترتكب هذا العدوان على خلفية اليأس الذي ما برح يأخذ بخناق الفلسطينيين بعد أن انطفأت آمالهم في السلام الشامل والعادل الذي تقبل به الأجيال وتصونه. 
وأضاف سموه في مقالة نشرها موقع "الجزيرة نت" اليوم أن تلك الآمال "قد انتعشت مع انعقاد مؤتمر مدريد عام1991 لكن17 عاماً منذ ذلك التاريخ أسفرت عن غياب أية رغبة حقيقية لدى إسرائيل في هذا النوع من السلام اذ امعنت في التوسع الاستعماري "الاستيطاني" وضم القدس والجولان، ومعاملة الشعب الرازح تحت الاحتلال كجالية طارئة. 
وأشار سموه إلى أن المفارقة في تنكر إسرائيل للقانون الدولي ولشتى قرارات مجلس الأمن والأمم المتحدة "يأتي من دولة تدين بشرعية وجودها للأمم المتحدة! واللافت أيضاً أن قرار الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة عام1949 بقبول إسرائيل عضواً في هيئة الأمم المتحدة تضمن الاشتراط الصريح "أن تلتزم الدولة الجديدة بما يقتضيه ميثاق الأمم المتحدة وقرارات الجمعية العامة رقم181 لعام1947 الخاص بتقسيم فلسطين والقرار رقم194 لعام1948 الخاص بعودة اللاجئين إلى ديارهم التي طردتهم منها الدولة الجديدة!". 
وأكد سموه أن "العنف الذي يمثله العدوان الحالي الذي توقعه الآلة العسكرية لواحد من أقوى جيوش العالم ضد مواطني قطاع غزة المحاصر والجائع وما تيسر لهم من أسلحة بدائية وبسيطة، بعد الحصار الخانق الطويل، سيقود حتماً إلى ردود فعل متطرفة تطال الجميع .. ربّما توظّف هذه الحرب لغايات سياسية مؤقتة؛ لكنّ تبعاتها 
السلبية الأكيدة والأوسع سوف تختطف عملية السلام إلى المجهول. 
وتساءل سموه عن "مدى استمرارية العالم في تقبّل أنصاف الحقائق وازدواج المعايير، وعن قدرته على المحافظة على الحياد تجاه إلحاق الأذى بالمدنيين 
والأبرياء، يُقتلون وتُقطّع أطرافهم وتفقأ عيون صغارهم ..أيعمل القانون الدوليّ، 
إذاً، لدعم الأقوياء على حساب الضعفاء؟!". 
وأضاف أننا اليوم "نشهد أزمة إنسانية كارثية في غزة نتيجة للعدوان الإسرائيلي 
الحالي، الذي حفّزه -على ما يبدو- الاعتقاد الخاطىء لدى الإسرائيليين بأن تنفيذ 
هذا المستوى من الوحشية سيجبر الطرف الآخر على قبول استمرار الاحتلال والاستعمار والركوع والاستسلام.. إن العكس هو الصحيح وما يخلفه اليأس وفقدان الثقة وآلام 
الصدمات المتراكمة على كلا الجانبين، والحاجة إلى إرضاء مطالب جمهور الناخبين، يحول دون أي خطاب عقلاني". 
وقال سموه "إن هذا العدوان الشرس على غزة هو محاولة إسرائيلية جديدة لفرض 
الشعور بالهزيمة لدى الفلسطينيين والقضاء على روح الدفاع عن كرامتهم وحقوقهم بمقاومة الاحتلال والتصدي للعدوان المستمر. 
وأضاف "نحن بحاجة ماسّة إلى إعادة بناء النظام الإقليمي العربي، وإلى رؤية فوق قطرية لدور النظام العربي في التعاون والاستقرار المستقبلي، ضمن نظرة واقعية 
إلى نظام إقليمي في الشرق الأوسط... ينهض بمشروعات التعاون الإقليمي في القضايا التنموية عبر القطرية، مثل المياه والطاقة والبيئة والحدّ من الأسلحة وحركية 
هجرة السكان والقوى العاملة. ولعل مبادرات السلام التي تتخذ مثل هذا النظام الإقليمي المتماسك راعياً لها وضامناً لعدالتها هي الأرجح احتمالاً للديمومة

----------


## زهره التوليب

*طائرة مساعدات غذائية اردنية الى غزة

* 
 
 غادرت طائرة مساعدات عسكرية تابعة لسلاح الجو الملكي صباح أمس إلى مطار العريش في مصر تحمل نحو 10 آلاف وجبة غذائية جاهزة تمهيدا لإرسالها إلى قطاع غزة.
 وكان جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني أمر بإرسال هذه الوجبات ضمن جسر جوي, حيث يتوقع ان يصل عدد الوجبات الجاهزة التي سيتم إرسالها الى 80 الف وجبة بالتعاون مع برنامج الخليج العربي لدعم منظمات الأمم المتحدة الإنمائية ستوزع من خلال برنامج الغذاء العالمي التابع للأمم المتحدة في قطاع غزة للتخفيف من معاناة المواطنين اليومية.
 من جهة أخرى تواصل الهيئة الخيرية الأردنية الهاشمية تسيير المساعدات التي كان جلالة الملك أمر بإرسالها الى قطاع غزة حيث بلغت لغاية الآن 16 قافلة بحمولة 2763 طنا من المساعدات الغذائية والمستلزمات الطبية.
 واكد امين عام الهيئة محمد ماجد العيطان ان الهيئة مستمرة في إرسال المساعدات الإنسانية بالتعاون مع وكالة الغوث الدولية "الاونروا" في غزة ومنظمة الصحة العالمية هناك.
 وبين انه نتيجة للأوضاع الإنسانية فقد تم التنسيق على زيادة حجم القوافل والتي ترسل يوميا ما عدا ايام العطل الرسمية من 10 شاحنات الى 18 شاحنة للقافلة الواحدة. 
 يشار ان الأردن مستمر في إيصال المساعدات الإنسانية الى غزة من دول عربية وإسلامية وغربية.

----------


## زهره التوليب

*امطار متفرقة حتى الثلاثاء

* 

يطرأ انخفاض قليل على درجات الحرارة يوم غد الاحد ويكون الطقس باردا وغائما جزئيا الى غائم احيانا وتهطل امطار متفرقة على فترات وتكون الرياح شمالية غربية معتدلة السرعة.
 ويكون الطقس باردا وغائما جزئيا بعد يوم غد الاثنين مع بقاء الفرصة مهيأة لهطول امطار متفرقة في ساعات الصباح وتكون الرياح شمالية غربية معتدلة السرعة على ما افادت به دائرة الارصاد الجوية.
 اما الثلاثاء المقبل فيكون الطقس باردا نسبيا مع ظهور بعض الغيوم المنخفضة وتكون الرياح شمالية غربية معتدلة السرعة.
 وتتراوح درجات الحرارة العظمى في عمان خلال الثلاثة ايام المقبلة ما بين 11 و12 درجة مئوية والصغرى ما بين 5 و4 درجات.

----------


## زهره التوليب

*انتحار رجل في جبل النظيف - الرصاصة نفذت من رأسه لتصيب زوجته

* 
 
 اقدم رجل (27 سنة) على الانتحار بإطلاق النار على نفسه مساء الخميس 15/1/2009 في منزله الكائن في جبل النظيف وتوفي على الفور. 
 وبحسب شهود عيان أن الرجل أصاب نفسه بعيار ناري نافذ في رأسه حيث كانت زوجته قريبة منه ولدى خروج الطلقة من رأسه مرت من أمام وجهها  وسببت لها جرحا بسيطا.وحضر إلى مسرح الجريمة كل من الطبيب الشرعي وفريق المختبر الجنائي والطب الشرعي حيث أمر المدعي العام بنقل الجثة للمركز الوطني للطب الشرعي لتعليل سبب الوفاة والتحقيق ما زال مستمرا.

----------


## زهره التوليب

*العثور على طفل مجهول النسب في مستشفى البشير

* الصورة تعبيرية

 عثر على لقيط امام عيادة العيون في مستشفى البشير مساء اليوم عمره يومان وتم نقله الى قسم الخداج في المستشفى لتلقي العلاج. 
 وباشرت الاجهزة المختصة بالتحقيق لمعرفة نسبه وملابسات حادثة العثور عليه

----------


## زهره التوليب

*كشف ملابسات تعرض احد الاشخاص من جنسية عربية لجريمة سطو

* 
 
 تمكنت الأجهزة الأمنية المختصة في قيادة امن إقليم الوسط من كشف ملابسات تعرض احد الأشخاص من جنسية غير أردنية لجريمة سطو بتاريخ 11/1/2009م  
 وحول التفاصيل أوضح الناطق الإعلامي باسم مديرية الأمن العام الرائد محمد الخطيب انه وبتاريخ 11/1/2009م اشتكى لمركز امن الضليل /مديرية شرطة الزرقاء احد الأشخاص ويعمل مديرا ماليا لدى احد شركات الألبسة وادعى انه تعرض للاعتداء والسلب من قبل أشخاص مجهولين مستخدمين مركبتين نوع (جيب)على طريق الزرقاء بعد المنطقة الحرة حيث تفاجأ الشخص ومن برفقته بهاتين المركبتين وقاموا بصدم مركبته وتوقيفه وتهديده بالسلاح وتمكنوا من سلب مبلغ 40,000 دولارا كان قد سحبها من احد البنوك صبيحة نفس اليوم 
 وأضاف الخطيب بأنه تم الكشف على الموقع من قبل المعنيين وشكل فريق بحث وتحر من قبل مرتبات البحث الجنائي ,حيث تمكن فريق التحقيق وباستخدام الوسائل العلمية الحديثة والتحقيق الشرطي المهني عالي المستوى من تحديد هوية الفاعلين ومركباتهم  وبالتالي القبض على خمسة أشخاص في مناطق مختلفة من المملكة بتاريخ 16/1/2009م وضبط المركبات التي كانوا يستخدمونها والسلاح الناري  وجزءا من المبلغ المالي  حيث اعترف الجناة بجريمتهم وسيتم إحالتهم إلى القضاء

----------


## زهره التوليب

*التفاصيل المثيرة لقضية تنصير الاطفال المصريين وتهريبهم لأمريكا

* النائب العام المستشار عبدالمجيد محمود

 القاهرة: كشف النائب العام المصرى المستشار عبدالمجيد محمود اليوم السبت عن تفاصيل قرار الإحالة فى قضية "مافيا الاتجار بالبشر" ببيع وشراء الأطفال حديثى الولادة بغرض التبنى المحظور قانونا فى مصر وكذا التزوير فى محررات رسمية وعرفية والمتهم فيها 11 شخصا سبق وأن صدر قرار إحالتهم للمحاكمة الجنائية أمس. يتضمن أمر الإحالة كل من المتهمين مريم راغب مشرقى رزق الله "محبوسة" وجورج سعد لويس غالى "محبوس" وجميل خليل بخيت جاد الله "محبوس" وايريس نبيل عبدالمسيح بطرس "محبوسة" ولويس كونستنتين أندراوس "محبوس" ورأفت عطاالله "هارب"وسوزان جين هاجلوف "محبوسة" ومدحت متياس بسادة يوسف "محبوس" وجوزفين القس متى جرجس "هاربة" وعاطف رشدى امين حنا "هارب" وأشرف حسن مصطفى مصطفى "محبوس" .
 ونسبت النيابة العامة للمتهمين الثلاثة الأول أنهم باعوا وسهلوا بيع الطفلين المسميين الكسندر "شهرين" وفيكتوريا "شهرين" للمتهمين ايريس نبيل وزوجها لويس كونستنين مقابل مبلغ نقدى بغرض التبنى المحظور قانونا. وذلك بان اتفقت ايريس وزوجها لويس حال وجودهما بالولايات المتحدة الامريكية مع المتهمة الأولى مريم راغب بواسطة المتهم الثالث جميل خليل على شراء طفلين ذكر وأنثى حديثى الولادة مقابل مبلغ نقدى قدره 26 ألف جنيه.
 وأوضحت النيابة أن المتهمة الأولى مريم راغب اتفقت مع المتهم الثانى جورج سعد "طبيب أمراض نساء وتوليد" على تدبير الطفلين وقام الاخير على إثر ذلك بتوليد سيدتين مجهولتين فى مستشفى الاندلس الخاصة وحرر شهادتين تفيدان قيامه بتوليد المتهمة الرابعة ايريس نبيل لهذين الطفلين وأنهما توأم، وسلم الطفلين وشهادتى التوليد الى المتهمة الأولى مريم راغب التى احتفظت بهم فى جمعية "بيت طوبيا للخدمات الاجتماعية" الخاضعة لاشرافها.
 وأضافت النيابة أن مريم راغب أبلغت المتهمة الرابعة ايريس والخامس لويس فحضرا اليها برفقة المتهم الثالث جميل خليل، بعد سدادهما سلفا المبلغ النقدى المتفق عليه ثمنا لشراء الطفلين، فاستلماهما والشهادتين المذكورتين ،مما مكن المتهمين ايريس ولويس من استخراج شهادات ميلاد وجوازات سفر مزورة للطفلين وقدماها للسفارة الامريكية بالقاهرة لاتخاذ اجراءات سفرهما للولايات المتحدة الامريكية لاصطحاب الطفلين، وذلك حال كونهم جماعة إجرامية منظمة عبر الحدود الوطنية وبالغين. ونسبت النيابة فى أمر الإحالة الصادر عنها أيضا للمتهمة الرابعة ايريس نبيل، والمتهم الخامس لويس كونستنتين أنهما اشتريا الطفلين المذكورين مقابل مبلغ نقدى بغرض التبنى بأن اتفقا مع المتهمة الاولى مريم راغب بواسطة المتهم الثالث جميل خليل على شراء الطفلين المشار إليهما سلفا على النحو المبين.
 كما نسبت للمتهمين الثانى والرابعة والخامس أيضا،أنهم اشتركوا مع موظفين عموميين حسنى النية "موظفى مكتب صحة زهراء عين شمس" بطريق المساعدة فى تزوير محررات رسمية هى شهادة ميلاد رقم " 1985" الصادرة من مكتب صحة زهراء عين شمس باسم الطفلة فيكتوريا لويس كونستنتين أندراوس والنماذج المعدة للتبليغ عن الولادة، وشهادة الميلاد رقم "1986" الصادرة من مكتب صحة زهراء عين شمس والنماذج المعدة للتبليغ عن الولادة باسم الطفل الكسندر لويس كونستنتين أندراوس .
 كما اشترك المتهمون الثلاثة فى تزوير سجل قيد المواليد الخاص بمكتب صحة الزهراء بعين شمس حال تحريرها المختص بوظيفته، بجعل واقعة مزورة فى صورة واقعة صحيحة بأن قدموا إليهم اخطارى الولادة المزورين من المتهم الثانى جورج سعد، فأثبت الموظفون حسنوا النية تلك البيانات بالسجلات عهدتهم، فتمكن المتهمون من استخراج شهادات ميلاد ثابت بها "على خلاف الحقيقة" البيانات الخاصة ببنوة الطفلين المسميين الكسندر وفيكتوريا للمتهمين ايريس ولويس، مع علمهم بتزويرها فوقعت الجريمة بناء على تلك المساعدة على النحو المبين بالتحقيقات.
 ونسبت النيابة أيضا للمتهمين جورج سعد وايريس نبيل ولويس كونستنتين أنهم اشتركوا مع موظفين عموميين حسنى النية "موظفى مصلحة وثائق السفر والهجرة والجنسية" بطريق المساعدة فى تزوير تذكرتى مرور، هما جوازى السفر باسم الطفلين الكسندر وفيكتوريا لويس كونستنتين أندراوس ومستندات استخراجهما من مكتب جوازات الأميرية بأن قدما "ايريس ولويس" شهادتى الميلاد المزورتين لإستصدار جوازى السفر المشار إليهما مع علمهم بذلك، فوقعت الجريمة بناء على تلك المساعدة على النحو المبين بالتحقيقات. كما نسبت النيابة العامة للمتهم الثانى جورج سعد أنه ارتكب تزويرا فى محرر عرفى بجعل واقعة مزورة فى صورة واقعة صحيحة، بأن حرر اخطارى الولادة لكل من الطفلين المسميين فيكتوريا والكسندر لويس كونستنتين أندراوس، وأثبت فيهما قيامه بتوليدهما من المتهمة الرابعة ايريس نبيل وذلك لتسهيل حصول الأخيرة على شهاداتى الميلاد السالف ذكرهما.
 ونسبت النيابة العامة للمتهمين الرابعة ايريس نبيل ، والخامس لويس كونستنتين أيضا انهما إستعملا المحررات المزورة محل الاتهامات السالف ذكرها فى الغرض الذى تم تزويرها من أجله، وذلك بأن قدما إخطارات الولادة المزورة لموظفى مكتب صحة زهراء عين شمس، فتمكنا من استخراج شهادات ميلاد مزورة للطفلين المسميين فيكتوريا والكسندر لويس كونستنتين أندراوس واستعملاها فى استخراج جوازات سفر مزورة للطفلين المذكورين، ثم تقدما بها للسفارة الامريكية بالقاهرة للحصول على تأشيرة دخول للطفلين للولايات المتحدة الامريكية على النحو الموضح بالتحقيقات.
 كما نسبت للمتهمين السادس رأفت عطاالله، والسابعة سوزان جين، والثامن مدحت متياس "وهم ليسوا من أرباب الوظائف العمومية" أنهم اشتركوا مع موظفين عموميين حسنى النية "موظفى مكتب صحة زهراء عين شمس" بطريق المساعدة، فى تزوير محررات رسمية هى شهادة الميلاد رقم "458 " الصادرة من مكتب صحة زهراء عين شمس باسم الطفل "ماركو مدحت متياس بسادة" ونماذج التبليغ عن الولادة وسجل قيد المواليد الخاص بمكتب صحة الزهراء بعين شمس حال تحريرها المختص بوظيفته.
 وأوضحت النيابة أن المتهمين جعلوا واقعة مزورة فى صورة واقعة صحيحة بأن قدموا إلى الموظفين بمكتب الصحة المذكور اخطار الولادة المزور الصادر من رأفت عطاالله، فأثبت الموظفون تلك البيانات بالسجلات عهدتهم، وتمكن المتهمان سوزان جين، ومدحت متياس من استخراج شهادة ميلاد ثابت بها ، على خلاف الحقيقة ، البيانات الخاصة ببنوة الطفل المذكور لهما مع علمهم بتزويرها، فوقعت الجريمة بناء على تلك المساعدة على النحو الموضح بالتحقيقات. ونسبت النيابة أيضا للمتهم السادس رأفت عطاالله أنه إرتكب تزويرا فى محرر عرفى، بجعل واقعة مزورة فى صورة واقعة صحيحة، بأن حرر إخطار الولادة للطفل المسمى "ماركو مدحت متياس بسادة" وأثبت فيه على خلاف الحقيقة ، قيامه بتوليده من المتهمة سوزان جين وذلك لتسهيل حصول الاخيرة على شهادة الميلاد موضوع التهمة السالف بيانها.
 كما نسبت النيابة العامة أيضا للمتهمين السابعة سوزان جين والثامن مدحت متياس أنهما استعملا المحررات المزورة موضوع الاتهام السالف ذكره فى الغرض الذى تم تزويرها من أجله، وذلك بأن قدما إخطار الولادة المزور لموظفى مكتب صحة زهراء عين شمس، فتمكنا من استخراج شهادات مزورة للطفل المسمى ماركو مدحت متياس بسادة وقدماها للسفارة الامريكية بالقاهرة للحصول على تأشيرة دخول للطفل المذكور للولايات المتحدة الامريكية على النحو الموضح بالتحقيقات.
 ونسبت النيابة للمتهمين التاسعة جوزفين القس متى والعاشر عاطف رشدى أنهما اشتريا الطفلة المسماة مريم عاطف رشدى أمين "البالغة من العمر شهرين تقريبا" من مجهول مقابل مبلغ نقدى قدره حوالى عشرة الاف جنيه بغرض التبنى المحظور قانونا، وتسلمت جوزفين الطفلة المذكورة بعد سداد ثمنها، ثم استحصلت عقب ذلك على اخطار ولادة حرره المتهم الحادى عشر أشرف حسن، يفيد قيامه "على غير الحقيقة" بتوليد الطفلة المذكورة من المتهمة، فتمكنت بذلك من استخراج شهادة ميلاد مزورة للطفلة موضوع التهمة عاشرا وقدمتها للسفارة الامريكية بالقاهرة لاتخاذ اجراءات سفرها للولايات المتحدة الامريكية .
 وأشارت النيابة العامة فى معرض قرار الإحالة إلى أن المتهمين التاسعة جوزفين القس متى، والعاشر عاطف رشدى، والحادى عشر أشرف حسن "وهم ليسوا من أرباب الوظائف العمومية" اشتركوا مع موظفين عموميين حسنى النية "موظفى مكتب صحة روض الفرج أول" بطريق المساعدة فى تزوير محررات رسمية هى شهادة الميلاد رقم " 456 " الصادرة من مكتب صحة روض الفرج باسم الطفلة مريم عاطف رشدى أمين ونماذج التبليغ عن الولادة.
 وأضافت أن التزوير شمل أيضا سجل قيد المواليد الخاص بمكتب صحة روض الفرج أول حال تحريرها المختص بوظيفته، بجعل واقعة مزورة فى صورة واقعة صحيحة بأن أمدوهم بإخطار الولادة المزور الصادر من المتهم أشرف حسن، فأثبت الموظفون حسنوا النية تلك البيانات بالسجلات عهدتهم، فتمكن المتهمان جوزفين وعاطف من إستخراج شهادة ميلاد ثابت بها على خلاف الحقيقة البيانات الخاصة ببنوة الطفلة لهما، مع علمهم بتزويرها فوقعت الجريمة بناء على تلك المساعدة على النحو المبين بالتحقيقات.
 ونسبت النيابة للمتهمة التاسعة جوزفين القس متى جرجس أيضا أنها استعملت المحررات المزورة محل الاتهامات السالف ذكرها فى الغرض الذى تم تزويرها من أجله، وذلك بان قدمت إخطار الولادة المزور لموظفى مكتب صحة روض الفرج أول، فتمكنت من استخراج شهادات ميلاد مزورة باسم الطفلة مريم عاطف رشدى تقدمت بها للسفارة الامريكية بالقاهرة للحصول على تأشيرة دخول للولايات المتحدة الامريكية على النحو المبين بالتحقيقات.
 كما نسبت النيابة للمتهم الحادى عشر أشرف حسن مصطفى ايضا ارتكابه تزويرا فى محررات عرفية، بجعله واقعة مزورة فى صورة واقعة صحيحة، بأن حرر إخطارات ولادة بشأن قيامه على خلاف الحقيقة بتوليد كل من ايريس نبيل للطفلين المسميين فيكتوريا والكسندر لويس كونستنتين، وسوزان جين للطفل المسمى ماركو مدحت متياس بسادة، لتقديمها للسفارة الامريكية لتسهيل حصولهم على تأشيرة دخول الاطفال للولايات المتحدة الامريكية، وإخطار ولادة للطفلة المسماة مريم عاطف رشدى أمين لتقديمها لمكتب صحة روض الفرج لإستخراج شهادة الميلاد المزورة على النحو المبين بالتحقيقات.
 ونسبت النيابة العامة للمتهمين جميعا أيضا أنهم عزوا زورا الاطفال المسمين الكسندر لويس كونستنتين "البالغ من العمر شهرين تقريبا" وفيكتوريا لويس كونستنتين "البالغة من العمر شهرين تقريبا" وماركو مدحت متياس بسادة "البالغ من العمر عام تقريبا" ومريم عاطف رشدى أمين "البالغة من العمر شهرين تقريبا" إلى غير والداتهم بأن ارتكبوا الجرائم سالفة البيان على النحو المبين بالتحقيقات. وقالت النيابة إن المتهمين إرتكبوا الجنايات والجنح المؤثمة طبقا لمجموعة من مواد قانون العقوبات وقانون الطفل بتعديلاته الأخيرة لسنة 2008 ، مطالبة بإخطار الإدارة العامة لنجدة الطفل بالمجلس القومى للطفولة والأمومة بمذكرة تفصيلية عن الواقعة لإتخاذ شئونها حيال تعرض الأطفال سالفى الذكر للخطر فى ضوء أحكام القانون رقم 12 لسنة 1996 بشأن الطفل المعدل بالقانون 126 لسنة 2008 .
 كما قررت النيابة العامة أيضا إخطار وزارة الصحة لاتخاذ شئونها نحو موالاة الاطفال المودعين بدار الاورمان لرعاية الايتام لرعايتهم من الناحية والصحية والنفسية، وإخطار وزارة التضامن الإجتماعى لإتخاذ شئونها بشان مدى التزام جمعية بيت طوبيا للخدمات الاجتماعية بأحكام القوانين واللوائح المنظمة لنشاطها وإدارتها وأحكام النظام الأساسى الخاص بها، وأيضا إخطار نقابة الأطباء بشان الوقائع المسندة للأطباء المتهمين فى تلك القضية والإجراءات التى تمت حيالهم .

----------


## زهره التوليب

*"مذبحة بشرية".. الأب خسر مليون جنيه فى البورصة فذبح أسرته وفشل فى الانتحار

*  
 تسلم أهالي ضحايا مذبحة النزهة جثث ذويهم الثلاثة وهم "المهندسة عبلة يحيي طنطاوي "55 سنة" وابنها المهندس وسام شريف كمال الدين حافظ "28 سنة" وداليا شريف "26 سنة" مدرسة باليه" من مشرحة زينهم بعدما انتهي الأطباء الشرعيون من تشريحها، والذين تخلص منهم الزوج المهندس شريف كمال الدين حافظ "56 سنة" رجل أعمال صاحب شركة كمبيوتر باستخدام "بلطة" أثناء نومهم فجراً بلا رحمة وتركهم غارقين في الدماء بعدها ومحاولته الانتحار بقطع شراييين يده لاصابته بحالة نفسية سيئة لخسارته مليون جنيه في البورصة وخوفاً علي أفراد أسرته ضحايا المذبحة من الفقر. تسلم الجثث الثلاث أهل الزوجة في جنازة جماعية شارك فيها الأهل والأصدقاء وتم دفن الثلاثة بمقابر الأسرة بالقاهرة وسط حالة من البكاء الهيستيري والصرخات لأهل الزوجة الذين لم يصدقوا ما حدث من رجل الأعمال المتهم لزوجته وابنهما المهندس وابنتهما المدرسة اللذين كانا في عمر الزواج وكيف تخلص من الثلاثة بتلك الطريقة البشعة .
 كانت النيابة قد انتقلت لمعاينة مسرح الجريمة وتبين من المعاينة أن الشقة تقع بالدور الثالث والعقار مكون من 4 طوابق تفتح الشقة على يمين "الصاعد" وتبين وجود كسر بالباب من ناحية الكالون وآثار ضغط بالقدم على الباب من الخارج، والشقة مكونة من 3 غرف نوم ومطبخ وحمام، يفتح باب غرفة النوم الزوجية فى مواجهة الباب على اليسار وغرفة مواجهة للباب مباشرة والغرفة الثالثة على يسار الداخل للشقة.
 وعثر على جثة الابن "وسام" مسجاة على ظهرها بالغرفة المواجهة لمدخل الشقة يعلوها بطانية ووجدت آثار دماء غزيرة على سرير الغرفة وتليفزيون فى حالة تشغيل، وتبين أن بالجثة إصابات عبارة عن جرح قطعى غائر أسفل الدقن مباشرة وجرح ذبحى كبير بالرقبة، وجرح قطعى كبير غائر بالرأس خلف الأذن اليسرى على شكل مثلث، وعدد 3 جروح أخرى بالمعصم وجرح آخر بقبضة اليد اليمنى وجرح غائر بالقدم اليمنى إلى الكعب من الخلف، وعدد 3 جروح بمنتصف الرأس من الخلف يمين الناحية اليسرى وجرح طولى بخلف الرأس.
 وقد عثر على جثة الأم "عبلة" مسجاة على ظهرها بسرير غرفة نومها يعلوها غطاء من البطانية وتوجد كمية غزيرة من الدماء أسفلها وبأرضية الغرفة، وبمناظرتها تبين أنها ترتدى ملابسها كاملة وبها جرح قطعى بالمعصم الأيسر وأسفل الكف جرح قطعى وجرح قطعى طولى بالرأس من الأمام أعلى الجبهة من الناحية اليسرى والإصابة وصلت للمخ. والجثة الثالثة للابنة "داليا" مسجاة على بطنها على السرير ومغطاة ببطانية وأسفلها "لحاف" وتبين وجود دماء غزيرة بأرضية الغرفة وأنها ترتدى ملابسها كاملة، وتبين أن بها إصابات عبارة عن 3 جروح قطعية بمعصم اليد اليمنى وجرحاً بمنتصف الرأس من الجبهة اليمنى وجرحاً بالجانب الأيمن من الرأس .
 واستمعت النيابة إلى أقوال رئيس المباحث بمنطقة النزهة الذى قال فى التحقيقات إنه فور علمه بالحادث توجه إلى مستشفى هليوبوليس وتمكن من استجواب الزوج الذى أخبره أنه قتل زوجته وابنه وابنته لخوفه على مستقبلهم بعد خسارته ثروته فى البورصة واستدعى طبيبين من المستشفى حتى يسمعا شهادة الزوج معه خوفاً من وفاته بعد ذلك. وقررت النيابة بعد معاينة جثث الضحايا بالشقة نقلها بسيارات الإسعاف لمشرحة النيابة بمنطقة زينهم بالسيدة زينب وتكليف الأطباء الشرعيين بالتشريح لتحديد أسباب الوفاة وكيفية وقوع الحادث الإجرامي البشع والاصابات الموجودة بجثث أفراد الأسرة الثلاثة قبل التصريح بتسليمها لذويهم للدفن. كما قررت النيابة التحفظ علي الزوج المتهم داخل مستشفي هليوبوليس الذي تم نقله إليه لإسعافه وانقاذ حياته ووضع حراسة أمنية مشددة عليه لاستجوابه بعد تحسن حالته وسماع أقواله في المذبحة الأسرية التي ارتكبها في لحظة تهور وقد تم التنبيه علي حراسته بعدم ترك أي آلات حادة بجواره لعدم تكرار محاولة الانتحار مرة أخري .
 كشفت التحقيقات عن تفاصيل الجريمة المأساوية والتي أثارت حالة من الرعب والفزع بين سكان الحي الهادئ وكل من سمع بها وقد تم اكتشافها عندما توجه علاء الديب يحيي طنطاوي "52 سنة" مدير عام بإحدي الهيئات الكبري إلي مسكن شقيقته عبلة "55 سنة" للاطمئنان عليها وأسرتها بشقتهم بالعقار 11 شارع المعتز من شارع عمار بن ياسر بمنطقة النزهة لعدم رد أي منهم علي تليفون البيت أو الموبايلات وقد زاد شعوره بالقلق عليهم عندما رأي السيارات الثلاثة لأفراد الأسرة أمام العمارة وتأكيد البواب له علي تواجدهم بالشقة وعدم خروجهم.
 أسرع المدير العام بالصعود إلي شقة شقيقته بالطابق الثالث بالعمارة في لهفة وهو في حالة انهيار وارتباك وظل يطرق الباب عليهم بشدة لكن لم يرد عليه أحدهم مما أكد له تعرضهم لمكروه لذلك قام بمساعدة الجيران بكسر باب الشقة وكانت المفاجأة التي لم يتوقعها عثور المدير العام علي شقيقته الكبري عبلة يحيي طنطاوي "55 سنة" مقتولة وغارقة في الدماء أعلي سرير حجرتها ونجلها المهندس وسام شريف كمال الدين حافظ "28 سنة" مقتولاً بغرفة نومه وشقيقته داليا "26 سنة" ليسانس آداب وتعمل مدرسة باليه مقتولة هي الأخري بغرفتها وجميعهم مهشم الرأس وعثر أيضاً علي زوج شقيقته رجل الأعمال المهندس شريف كمال الدين حافظ ملقي علي الأرض بصالة الشقة مصاباً بقطع بشرايين اليد ولكن مغمي عليه ومازال قلبه ينبض بالحياة .
 قام شقيق الزوجة بالاستغاثة بالجيران بعد اصابته بصدمة عصبية من هول المفاجأة والذين أسرعوا بعد علمهم بالمذبحة بابلاغ رجال المباحث بالنزهة الذين انتقلوا جميعاً إلي مكان الحادث وتم فرض كردون أمني حول الشقة التي شهدت المذبحة البشرية لأفراد الأسرة. تبين من المعاينة تهشم رءوس الضحايا ووجود إصابات بالجسد وغرقهم في الدماء وقد عثر علي "البلطة الحديد" المستخدمة في الحادث وهي ملوثة بدماء الضحايا. وتم نقل الزوج "رب الأسرة" إلي مستشفي هليوبوليس مصاباً بقطع بشرايين يده لإسعافه وإجراء الجراحات السريعة له لانقاذ حياته.
 وقد قرر في نبرات حزينة بعد إجراء الإسعافات الأولية له ودموعه تسبق كلماته وهو يرتعش وفي حالة انهيار أنه قتل زوجته وابنه المهندس وابنته المدرسة أثناء نومهم بتمزيق جسدهم بالبلطة الحديد التي اشتراها مخصوصاً لذلك بعدما ضاقت الدنيا في وجهه لاصابته بحالة نفسية سيئة لخسارته مليون جنيه في البورصة منذ 3 شهور ولعدم قدرته علي الخروج من الأزمة المالية التي دمرته وجعلته غير قادر علي توفير احتياجاته المادية لذلك خطط للتخلص من أسرته بسبب الفقر الذي لحق به ولعدم قدرته علي النوم وحتي يرحم نفسه من حياة العذاب التي يعيشها هو وأسرته وانه حاول الانتحار بعدها بقطع شرايين يده ولم يتوقع أن يتم انقاذ حياته بعد حضور شقيق زوجته وكسر باب الشقة عليهم ليكتشف المذبحة التي ارتكبها في حق أسرته بلا رحمة. ثم التزم المتهم الصمت بعدها ورفض الكلام لسوء حالته الصحية ودخل غرفة العمليات لإجراء جراحة سريعة بالأوتار التي تم قطعها بيده .
 تحفظت أجهزة الأمن بالقاهرة علي مكان الحادث وأكدت تحريات رجال المباحث حول الحادث إلي أن رجل الأعمال صاحب شركة الكمبيوتر كان يعيش في الحي الراقي حياة رفاهية هو وزوجته وابنه المهندس وابنته المدرسة لكل منهم سيارته الملاكي الخاصة وانه بعدما خسر مليون جنيه في البورصة انهارت حياته رأساً علي عقب ولم يستطع تخيل حياة الفقر ونظرات الناس له لذلك أصيب بحالة اكتئاب جعلته غير قادر علي العمل وفي النهاية قرر في لحظة ضعف شيطانية إنهاء حياة الأسرة والانتحار ونجح في التخلص منهم فعلاً أثناء نومهم فجراً لكنه فشل في الموت منتحراً .
 أدي الحادث البشع إلي حدوث حالة من الرعب والفزع بين سكان العمارة التي شهدت المذبحة وأكدوا في أقوالهم أنهم لم يعرفوا طعم الراحة والنوم منذ علمهم بما حدث وكأنه حلم يصعب تصديقه لأنه كانت تربطهم بأسرة رجل الأعمال علاقة طيبة لأنهم كانوا طيبين وفي حالهم ولم يتوقعوا أن تكون نهايتهم بتلك الطريق المأساوية علي يد "رب الأسرة" رغم أنهم كانوا بالنسبة له كل شيء في حياته ولكن لعنة "البورصة" التي ضيعت أمواله جعلته يفقد عقله ويرتكب المجزرة التي أنهي فيها حياة أسرته في لحظة غضب شيطانية .

----------


## زهره التوليب

*تقتل زوجها بمساعدة شقيقها وعشيقها وتلقى بجثته فى المجارى

*  
 القاهرة: عادت المتهمة راندا. ع. م. 32 سنة ربة منزل إلي موقع الحادث لتمثيل جريمتها البشعة في حق زوجها والتخلص منه وإلقاء جثته في احد المصارف المكشوفة بمساعدة عشيقها وشقيقها.حضرت المتهمة من جديد لمكان الحادث وسط حراسة أمنية مشددة وأرادت ان تكتفي بمشهد واحد من تمثيلها لجريمتها البشعة خوفاً من بطش الأهالي الذين تجمعوا وأرادوا الفتك بالمتهمة لولا حراسة الشرط. هذه الجريمة البشعة هزت وجدان وجدران أهالي قرية غزالة بمركز السنبلاوين فحسب بل كل قري وكفور محافظة الدقهلية ولاتزال حديث الناس حتي الان خاصة وان المتهمة والمجني عليه أبناء قرية ومنطقة واحدة .
 بداية هذه القضية المثيرة ببلاغ تلقته اجهزة الامن بمحافظة الدقهلية "200 كم شمال القاهرة" بالعثور علي جثة لرجل في العقد الرابع من عمره ملقاة في أحد المصارف المشكوفة بمركز السنبلاوين. على الفور تم تشكيل فريق بحث لكشف غموض الحادث. تبين ان الجثة لرجل يدعي السيد أبوالفتوح عامل باحدي الشركات بمدينة العاشر من رمضان كثف رجال البحث الجنائي التحريات حول القتيل بفحص علاقاته وتحقيق خط سيره. وتبين ان المجني عليه ليس له أي عداءات أو خلافات مع أحد ومحبوب من أهالي قريته وكذلك أصدقائه في عمله مما زاد هذه القضية لغزاً وغموضاً تم نقل الجثة إلي المشرحة وبالكشف الظاهري تبين ان سبب الوفاة شبهة جنائية لوجود اصابات وسحجات بجثة المجني عليه وأخيراً تبين ان مرتكب الحادث زوجة القتيل ربة منزل بمساعدة شقيقها وعشيقها السائق .
 أكدت التحريات ان المتهمة كانت علي علاقة بالسائق رغم انها كانت متزوجة من المجني عليه منذ 8 سنوات وهو ابن قريتها لكن بحكم عمله في احدي الشركات بمدينة العاشر من رمضان أقامت معه وتعرفت علي السائق وبعد عدة لقاءات نشأت بينهما علاقة استمرت 3 سنوات وكانت تحاول علي قدر الامكان ترتيب اللقاءات أثناء تواجد زوجها بالعمل وكذلك استطاعت ان تنشأ علاقة صداقة أيضاً بين زوجها وعشيقها وتدعوه دائماً للسهر معهما حتي لا يشك الجيران في شيء. لكن زوجها بدأ يشك في الأمر وان زوجته علي علاقة بالسائق خاصة وانه تصادف ان رآها معه في سيارته الخاصة بحجة توصيلها للمنزل وطلب منها انقطاع العلاقة مع هذا السائق تماماً وعدم دخوله المنزل مرة أخري لكن الزوجة وجدت نفسها انها وصلت إلي طريق مسدود فقررت التخلص من الزوج للأبد وللأسف الشديد لم تعمل أي حساب لأطفالها وتركتهم في منزل أسرتها حتي لا يراها أحد أثناء تنفيذها للجريمة .
 وليلة الحادث أحضرت لزوجها العشاء وقدمت له كوباً من المياه بها مواد مخدرة بعد طحنها وأصيب علي إثرها الزوج المخدوع بهبوط حاد في الدورة الدموية وسقط علي الأرض فاقداً للوعي لكن لفظت أنفاسه الأخيرة بعد ان تأكدت المتهمة وفاة الزوج اتصلت تليفونياً بعشيقها وأخبرته بالتخلص من المجني عليه والذي حضر لها علي ا لفور وكذلك اتصلت بشقيقها للاتفاق علي كيفية التخلص من الجثة فقاموا بنقلها في وقت متأخر من الليل داخل سيارة السائق وألقوا بها في مصرف مكشوف وكذلك لجأت الزوجة إلي حيلة لتضليل رجال الشرطة وعدم كشف أمرها وضعت مواد مخدرة في ملابسه قبل القاء جثته في المصرف ومعتقدة انها سوف تكون في مأمن والعشيق .
 تأكد رجال المباحث الجنائية ان الزوجة بمساعدة العشيق وشقيقها هم مرتكبو الحادث فألقوا القبض عليهما وتم احالتهم للنيابة واعترفوا بارتكابهم الجريمة البشعة لكن لم يتوقعوا ان أمرهم سينكشف بهذه السرعة خاصة وانهم نقلوا الجثة من محافظة إلي محافظة أخري ولم يعتقدوا ان الأهالي سوف تعثر علي الجثة. تم اخطار النيابة فأمرت بحبس الجناة أربعة أيام علي ذمة التحقيقات حددها قاضي المعارضات 15 يوماً.

----------


## زهره التوليب

*أمريكى يقتل صديقته خنقا وأربعة من أولادها

*  
 واشنطن: أعلن مصدر قضائى أميركى اتهام رجل فى الـ "25 من العمر" بأنه قتل خنقا صديقته السابقة وأربعة من أولادها تتراوح أعمارهم بين الثالثة والسابعة، الاثنين الماضى فى منزلهم فى ضاحية مدينة أوكلاهوما. ولاذ الرجل بالفرار بعد ارتكاب جريمته، ولكنه اعتقل فى تكساس إثر ضلوعه فى حادث سيارة مسروقة حسب ما أعلنت سلطات أوكلاهوما.
 وأشارت السلطات إلى أن القاتل المفترض الذى أودع السجن فى أوكلاهوما، له ماض قضائى ثقيل خصوصا فى قضايا مخدرات. وقالت المتحدثة باسم مكتب التحقيقات فى أوكلاهوما، جيسكا براون، إن الرجل أمضى معظم حياته فى الدخول والخروج من السجون .

----------


## زهره التوليب

* 312حالة [طلاق] في مدينة سودانية خلال 3 أشهر

*  
 سجلت دائرة الأحوال الشخصية في مدينة شندي 312حالة طلاق مقابل 82 حالة زواج خلال الثلاثة أشهر الماضية الأمر الذي أثار جدلاً واسعاً دفع رجال دين في المدينة العريقة إلى الدعوة لرفع رسوم الأوراق الثبوتية للزواج من أجل الحد من الظاهرة. 
 ورجح الشيخ أبشر جلال الدين المأذون الشرعي في شندي ارتفاع نسبة الطلاق إلى انخفاض تكاليف الطلاق التي لاتزيد عن 50قرشاً، وقال: يجب النظر في الأمر على وجه السرعة.

----------


## زهره التوليب

*عروس اوكرانية تبحث عن مدعوين لحفل زفافها

*  
 اضطرت عروس أوكرانية تعيش في بريطانيا إلى استخدام الإعلانات للبحث عن مدعوين لحضور حفل زفافها خشية أن تكون الكنيسة التي ستشهد مراسم الزفاف خالية من المدعوين ليلة العرس. 
وبررت العروس خطوتها تلك بأنها لا تستطيع استقدام جميع أفراد عائلتها باستثناء أبويها من أوكرانيا لحضور مراسم الزفاف. 
العروس الأوكرانية نشرت إعلانا على أحد المواقع الالكترونية تبحث فيه عن ثلاثين ضيفا "محترمين" لملئ الثغرة التي سيخلفها غياب عائلتها عن الحفل الذي سيتم في لندن. كما أعلنت العروس عن حاجتها لمتطوعين ليكونوا شهودا على عقد الزواج. وستكون وليمة العرس مكافأة الحضور بالإضافة إلى الوقت اللطيف "وعلى الراغبين إرسال صورة شخصية لهم وكتابة بعض الأسطر للتعريف بشخصهم".

----------


## زهره التوليب

*تمثيل مغنية عربية لإسرائيل بمهرجان غنائي يثير احتجاجات مواطنيها

* ميرا عوض ستمثل إسرائيل في مهرجان بموسكو

قد لا تبدو مسابقة "يوروفيجن" للأغنية منظورا واضحا يمكن من خلاله رؤية العلاقات بين الإسرائيليين والفلسطينيين، لكنها توفر هذه الرؤية العام الحالي.
 وتأخذ إسرائيل هذه المسابقة، التي فازت بها ثلاث مرات منذ بدأت تخوض منافساتها عام 1973، مأخذ الجد إذ تستمتع بمزية التواجد في تجمع يضم الدول الأوروبية، ويوفر لها فرصة للترويج لنفسها لدى جمهور تلفزيوني يقدر بنحو 500 مليون مشاهد.
 وفي ظل هذا المزاج قررت خوض المسابقة التي تجرى في العاصمة الروسية موسكو في مايو/أيار هذا العام بمغنيتين هما ميرا عوض وهي مسيحية من عرب إسرائيل بالاشتراك مع أحينوعام نيني وهي مغنية يهودية إسرائيلية تشتهر باسم نوا.
 وأعلنت هيئة الإذاعة الإسرائيلية هذا الخبر الأسبوع الماضي مع مضي إسرائيل قدما في الحملة التي تشنها ضد حركة المقاومة الإسلامية الفلسطينية (حماس) في قطاع غزة، والتي دخلت السبت 17-1-2009 أسبوعها الرابع. وتصدر نبأ مسابقة "يوروفيجن" الصفحات الأولى لبعض الصحف.
 ولم يمر وقت طويل حتى بدأ بعض اليهود وكثير من عرب إسرائيل من الفنانين والمثقفين في إبداء رفضهم.

وكتب الفنانون والمثقفون -في رسالة مفتوحة لميرا عوض- أن مشاركتها بمثابة ورقة التوت لإسرائيل، وأضافوا أنها تهدف إلى أن تظهر إسرائيل بمظهر "الديمقراطية المستنيرة المحبة للسلام"، في وقت تشن فيه حربا دموية في غزة.
 وجاء في الرسالة التي نشرت على موقع صحيفة يديعوت أحرونوت على شبكة الإنترنت "الحكومة الإسرائيلية ترسلكما إلى موسكو في إطار آلة الدعاية التي تحاول خلق مظهر التعايش اليهودي العربي الذي تنفذ بموجبه مذابح يومية في حق المدنيين الفلسطينيين".
 وأضافت "مشاركتك في مسابقة يوروفيجن هي مشاركة في آلة الدعاية الإسرائيلية... رجاء يا ميرا من أجل أطفال غزة ومستقبل كل طفل على هذه الأرض -عربا ويهودا- لا تكوني شريكة لآلة القتل".
 ولم تعقب ميرا عوض أو نيني على الرسالة التي وقع عليها مجموعة من الكتاب والممثلين والشعراء والكتاب المسرحيين؛ لكن هيئة الإذاعة الإسرائيلية دافعت عن المطربتين.
 وقالت هيئة الإذاعة الإسرائيلية -في بيان قد يدهش هؤلاء الذين شاهدوا المسابقة- "مسابقة يوروفيجن ليست ولم تكن أبدا حدثا سياسيا". ومن الواضح أن السياسة تلعب دورا حين يأتي الأمر إلى دول شرق ووسط أوروبا التي تصوت بوجه عام لبعضها البعض.
 وأضافت الهيئة "قرار اللجنة مهني يعبر أيضا عن رؤية من التفاؤل والتطلع إلى التعايش بعيدا عن السياسة".
 ويتوقف الجدل على الدور الذي يلعبه عرب إسرائيل في إسرائيل، ويبلغ عددهم نحو 1.6 مليون نسمة بين مسلمين ومسيحيين يمثلون نحو 20 في المئة من السكان.
 وعرب إسرائيل من الفلسطينيين، ونسلهم الذين بقوا في إسرائيل بعد الحرب التي صاحبت إعلان قيام إسرائيل عام 1948.
 ونادرا ما يتفاعلون مع الأغلبية في البلاد التي تعرف نفسها بأنها يهودية، كما أنهم مهمشون اجتماعيا واقتصاديا وسياسيا.
 ويقول جعفر فرح مدير مركز مساواة، وهو جماعة معنية بالدفاع عن حقوق عرب إسرائيل الذين يفضل فرح أن يصفهم بالمواطنين الفلسطينيين لإسرائيل، إن هناك انتزاعا لشرعية مواطنتهم يجري بانتظام منذ سنوات.
 وأضاف أن عرب إسرائيل مستبعدون تماما من وسائل الإعلام ومهمشون سياسيا، وفي مواطنتهم، ويعيشون في ديمقراطية زائفة هي ديمقراطية يهودية ستحاول في كل الحالات استبعادهم.
 ويعترف عرب إسرائيل بأنهم إلى حد ما ولأسباب سياسية يهمشون أنفسهم، إذ يقاطع كثير منهم الانتخابات؛ مما يعني أن مجتمعهم يتمتع بنفوذ سياسي أقل. لكن الشعور بالاستبعاد تأكد الأسبوع الماضي.
 فقد صوتت اللجنة المركزية للانتخابات، وهي هيئة برلمانية تشرف على العملية الانتخابية، لصالح منع حزبين لعرب إسرائيل من خوض الانتخابات البرلمانية المقررة في العاشر من فبراير/شباط.
 وقضت اللجنة بوجوب استبعاد الحزبين لأنهما مناهضان للصهيونية، ويناديان بإنهاء الهيمنة اليهودية في البلاد. وتشغل الأحزاب العربية عشرة مقاعد في البرلمان الإسرائيلي (الكنيست) البالغ عدد مقاعده 120 مقعدا، وتستبعد بوجه عام من الائتلافات.
 وفي حين قد يلغى الحظر خلال طلب استئناف أمام المحكمة العليا، فإنه يؤكد لعرب إسرائيل أنهم غير مرغوب فيهم.
 وقال أحمد الطيبي، وهو عضو عربي بالبرلمان تم حظر حزبه، إن هذا قرار عنصري، وأضاف أن الكنيست يريد أن يكون خاليا من العرب كمقدمة لدولة بلا عرب.
 ومن هنا يثار تساؤل بشأن ما إذا كان يجب على ميرا عوض -من خلال مشاركتها في مسابقة يوروفيجن- مساعدة إسرائيل على أن تبدو في أعين العالم وكأنها تتسع للجميع، بينما يشعر عرب إسرائيل بالتمييز ضدهم.
 وقال فرح إن ميرا واحدة من الناس الذين يظنون أنهم يجب أن يكونوا في مركز الحوار مع الشعب اليهودي، لكن للأسف التوقيت والوضع برمته يضعانها وجميع عرب إسرائيل في موقف حساس للغاية.
 وتابع أن قضية أنهم فلسطينيون في إسرائيل ويمثلون إسرائيل مفهوم صعب بالنسبة لهم.
 وقال محمد بكري، وهو مخرج أفلام وثائقية من عرب إسرائيل، ومن بين من يحثون ميرا عوض على عدم المشاركة، إنها مسألة أن يكون المرء مخلصا لتراثه الفلسطيني.
 وأضاف أنه قال لها إن إسرائيل ترتكب الجرائم والمذابح ضد الشعب الفلسطيني، ليس اليوم فحسب ولكن منذ عام 1948.
 وتابع أن روحهم فلسطينية، لكن مواطنتهم إسرائيلية، وأضاف أن كل الفلسطينيين، سواء كانوا داخل إسرائيل أو في الضفة الغربية أو غزة أو في الشتات، يعتريهم الغضب بسبب ما يحدث في غزة.

----------


## زهره التوليب

*بوش: من ذروة هجمات سبتمبر إلى حضيض استطلاعات الرأي

*  
 قبل أيام من مغادرته البيت الأبيض في 20 يناير/كانون الثاني، يراهن الرئيس الأمريكي جورج بوش على الإيقاع المغرق في البطء لمحكمة التاريخ. وبالفعل قال بوضوح إن "تحليل (رئاسة) جورج واشنطن ما زال مستمرا، وإذا كان تحليل (ولاية) الرئيس الأول مستمرا، فإنه ليس على الرئيس الثالث والأربعين أن يهتم بـ"حكم التاريخ عليه".
 ويرتكز الدفاع الذي يسوقه بوش عن سياساته على تجاهل حكم التاريخ واستطلاعات الرأي، ورغم ذلك يبقى الكثير من الانتقادات التي تملك الزخم لتتجاوز حواجز الدفاع وتصل إلى هدفها.
 سيتعامل المؤرخون في ولاية بوش مع 8 سنوات طبعتها الحروب والمحن، فقد بدأت رئاسته مع صدمة اعتداءات 11 سبتمبر/أيلول 2001, وانتهت بتخوف من أسوأ ركود منذ أزمة الثلاثينيات الكبرى.

الحرب على الإرهاب والاقتصاد

وخلال ولايته بدأ بوش حربين لم ينههما في العراق وفي أفغانستان؛ البلدين اللذين يشكلان جبهتي "الحرب على الإرهاب". 
 كما تحمل مسؤولية إخفاقات أجهزة الدولة خلال إعصار كاترينا عام 2005 الذي اعتبر من أخطر الكوارث الطبيعية التي شهدتها الولايات المتحدة. 
 وقد افتخر بوش لفترة طويلة بسياسته الاقتصادية، مشيرا إلى أنه خلال ولايته وفر فرص عمل جديدة على مدى 50 شهرا متتاليا فيما حقق الاقتصاد نموا متواصلا عى مدى أربع سنوات. 
 وفي الأشهر الأخيرة من ولايته واجهته أزمة انعكست على الاقتصاد العالمي. وفي العام 2008 ألغيت في الولايات المتحدة وظائف أكثر من أي وقت مضى منذ العام 1945، وهو ما حول افتخاره بالإنجاز الاقتصادي إلى انكسار.
 وردا على استطلاعات الرأي التي سجلت له أدنى نسبة تأييد لرئيس (30%)، قال بوش "إني فخور بكل ما أنجزته هذه الإدارة". أعلم انني أعطيت كل شيء خلال ثمان سنوات, لم أبع نفسي لأكسب شعبية. لذلك عندما أعود إلى منزلي سأنظر إلى نفسي في المرآة وسأكون فخورا بما سأراه". 
 ويقول بوش والمقربون منه إنهم قاموا بـ"تحرير" 50 مليون شخص في أفغانستان والعراق, وشكلوا تحالفا دوليا واسعا لمحاربة الإرهاب وحسنوا العلاقات مع آسيا, وقاموا بجهد غير مسبوق لمكافحة الأمراض في إفريقيا وبتخفيضات ضريبية وبإصلاح النظام التعليمي والتغطية الصحية للمسنين. 
 لكن أكبر نجاح يعلنه هو حماية البلاد من اعتداءات جديدة حتى وإن كان أسامة بن لادن لا يزال حيا مختبئا في مكان ما. 
 ويؤكد بوش أن اعتداءات 11سبتمبر/أيلول "حددت" معالم رئاسته, حيث سجلت شعبيته في هذا التاريخ رقما قياسيا قبل أن تصل إلى الحضيض. 


خيانة القيم الأمريكية 

وبوش الذي وعد في حملته بأنه سيكون "الموحد وليس المقسم" تعرض لانتقادات كثيرة بسبب ممارسات إدارته المتهمة بأنها أكثر الإدارات عقائدية وأكثرها سرية في تاريخ الولايات المتحدة. 
 وقد اتهم بخيانة القيم الأمريكية من خلال سجن أشخاص للاشتباه بعلاقتهم بالإرهاب في معسكر غوانتانامو، ومن خلال سماحه بممارسات اعتبرت من أشكال التعذيب لإجبار المتهمين على الاعتراف أثناء الاستجواب، وكذلك من خلال التنصت على أمريكيين من دون تفويض من القضاء. 
 ومن جانبه، اعترض دوما على ذلك مؤكدا أن الولايات المتحدة لا تمارس التعذيب وأن هذه الأساليب "ضرورية". 
 وقال "أعتقد أنهم سيتذكرونني كشخص واجه مشكلات صعبة وواجهها بجرأة. أبديت حزما واتخذت قراراتي مرتكزا إلى مبادئي وليس على آخر استطلاع للراي". 
 وقد تحجج بهذه المبادئ الكبرى مثل نشر الحرية للدفاع عن الحرب على العراق خصوصا عندما تبين أن ذريعة امتلاك نظام صدام حسين أسلحة دمار شامل لا تستند إلى أي أساس. 
 وقد شنت الحرب على العراق وفقا لعقيدة جديدة ترتكز على مفهوم "الحرب الوقائية" لكن فضيحة سجن أبو غريب والانزلاق إلى حرب أهلية شكلا إساءة إلى رئيس وقف متباهيا بعد بضعة أسابيع على بدء الحرب أمام راية كتب عليها "المهمة أنجزت" ليعلن انتهاء العمليات العسكرية. 
 ويؤكد بوش "أن قرار الإطاحة بصدام حسين كان قرارا صائبا" و"سيبقى القرار الصائب دوما". 
 لكن هذا القرار أثار استياء حلفاء تاريخيين للولايات المتحدة وأغضب قسما كبيرا من العالم الإسلامي، وكرس هزيمة أصدقائه الجمهوريين في الانتخابات التشريعية في العام 2006. 
 وهذا الرئيس الذي حقق في 2004 أداء نادرا إذ استطاع المحافظة على غالبية حزبه في مجلسي الكونغرس, أصغى في نهاية المطاف إلى جميع أولئك الذين كانوا يطالبونه بالتخلص من وزير الدفاع دونالد رامسفلد. 
 وبعد العام 2006 تراجعت ايديولوجية المحافظين الجدد التي أملت خلال أربع سنوات الخطاب حول "محور الشر", أمام براغماتية باتت معتمدة في العراق وتجاه كوريا الشمالية وإزاء ظاهرة الاحتباس الحراري. 
 ويرى البعض مثل السناتور الديمقراطي هاري ريد أن بوش سيحكم عليه التاريخ بانه "أسوأ رئيس" للولايات المتحدة. كما تعرض لانتقادات تناولت إدمانه الكحول في وقت مبكر من عمره، وجهله بالكثير من القضايا المهمة.

----------


## زهره التوليب

*فتوى إماراتية: مريضة مع مسعف بسيارة الإسعاف خلوة غير شرعية

* النساء يتمتعن بقدر كاف من العلم في سائر تخصصات الطب

 انتقد كبير المفتين في دبي الدكتور أحمد عبدالعزيز الحداد وجود "مسعفين ذكور مع مريضات في سيارات الإسعاف" واصفا ذلك بأنه "خلوة غير شرعية"، وذلك في فتوى أصدرها الخميس 15-1-2009.
 وقال إن "هذه الخلوة لاتبيحها إلا الضرورة التي تتمثل في سوء الحالة الصحية للمريضة، مايستدعي أن تسعف على ذلك الوجه، ويرافقها مسعف أجنبي في سيارة واحدة". واستدرك أن "هذه الضرورة ترفع عن المريضة الحرج، فلا إثم عليها".
 وقال الحداد لـ"العربية.نت" إنه تلقى أسئلة من مريضات تعرضن للنقل في سيارات الإسعاف، وتولى إسعافهن مسعفون ذكور، وطلبن رأي الشرع في ذلك.
 وأشار إلى أن "كثيرا من النساء في دول الخليج، والدول العربية يرفضن أن يبقين في سيارة واحدة مع رجال أجانب، حتى لو كان هؤلاء الأجانب مسعفين يتولون عملية إسعافهن حتى يصلن إلى المستشفيات، مطالبات بوجود مسعفات في سيارات الإسعاف، لنقل المريضات".
 واعتبر أن "هذا الرفض منطقي، والنساء محقات في طلب وجود نساء يتولين إسعاف المريضات". وقال في فتواه "العنصر النسائي يتمتع الآن بقدر كاف من العلم في سائر تخصصات الطب والإسعاف، والمرأة أعرف بحال المرأة، مايزيل الحرج عن النساء المريضات".

الضرورات
 وأضافت الفتوى أن "العلماء متفقون على أن الضرورات تبيح المحظورات، وأن الضرورة تقدر بقدرها، لذلك يمكن القول بأن وجود مصابة بإصابات شديدة، يمكن أن ينقلها مسعف أجنبي في سيارة الإسعاف للمستشفى لينقذ حياتها، ولاتنتظر حتى تاتي سيدة تنقلها" مستشهدا بقول الله تعالى: (وَقَدْ فَصَّلَ لَكُمْ مَا حَرَّمَ عَلَيْكُمْ إِلَّا مَا اضْطُرِرْتُمْ إِلَيْهِ) وبقوله (فَمَنِ اضْطُرَّ غَيْرَ بَاغٍ وَلَا عَادٍ فَلَا إِثْمَ عَلَيْهِ) وقول الله تعالى: (لَيْسَ عَلَى الْأَعْمَى حَرَجٌ وَلَا عَلَى الْأَعْرَجِ حَرَجٌ وَلَا عَلَى الْمَرِيضِ حرج)".
 وأضاف "ثبت أن النساء كن يداوين المرضى في مواقع الجهاد، ويقمن بواجب الإنقاذ، فكذلك حال الرجل معها، ولا ينبغي التحرج في هذه الحالة، أو حالة العلاج الذي لا يوجد طبيبة متخصصة فيه ولا قدرة على تحمل ألمه".
 وتابع بالقول "في نفس الوقت نطالب بوجود العنصر النسائي بقدر كاف في سائر تخصصات الطب والإسعاف، لأن من النساء من يحملها دينها وعرف بلدها على أن تتحمل الكثير ولا تكشف على رجل، والعكس كذلك، فلهذا ينبغي أن يوفر العنصر النسائي بشكل مواز للرجال في جميع التخصصات".


الهاتف المرئي والدردشة
 وكان الحداد أفتى بأن "الدردشة عبر الإنترنت، وخدمة الهاتف المرئي تعتبر من المحرمّات، لكونها أشبه بخلوة غير شرعية، تقود إلى الفتنة والزنا". 
 وقال لـ "العربية.نت" إن "غرف الدردشة أشبه بمجالس الخلوة المحرّمة من حيث الأنس والاطمئنان، واستخدامها يضيع الوقت، ويأتي بسفه القول، ثم بخسّة العمل".
 وتابع "هذه الغرف هي وكر البطالين، الذين يجرون المسلم إلى الرذيلة، لأن المرء أسير من جالسه أو صادقه، وتسري إليه طباعه وعاداته، ويصبح معروفا به كأنه نسخة منه".
 وأشار إلى أن "خدمة الهاتف المرئي تشبه الخلوة غير الشرعية، لأنها تجمع المتباعدين وتجعلهما متقاريبين، ولا شك أنها تترك أثرا في النفس والغريزة، وإذا ما استخدمها شاب وفتاة وكلاهما في مكان مغلق، فمن الوارد أن يتلذذ بها وبصورتها في هذا اللقاء المرئي، بينما معايير الشريعة ومقاصدها تقتضي منع ذلك لما فيه من الفتنة".

----------


## زهره التوليب

*توقيف أب باع ابنته البالغة 14 عاما

*  
 أعلن مصدر في الشرطة الأمريكية أن رجلا في الـ 36 اعتقل في كاليفورنيا (غرب)، لأنه قام بترتيب زواج ابنته البالغة 14 عاما ليحصل على مال ومشروبات كحولية وطعام. 
 وقالت شرطة غرينفيلد (225 كيلومترا جنوب شرق سان فرانسيسكو) إن الرجل وعد شابا عمره 18 عاما بتزويجه ابنته، واتفق معه على الحصول على 16 ألف دولار و100 صندوق من البيرة ولحوم. وكشفت القضية عندما تقدم الأب بشكوى إلى الشرطة اتهم فيها الشاب بعدم دفع المبلغ المتفق عليه بينما أجبرت ابنته على الانتقال للعيش مع "زوجها". 
 واعتقل الأب والشاب، الأول لمخالفته قوانين كاليفورنيا التي تحظر الاتجار بالبشر، والشاب لاغتصابه فتاة قاصرا. وقالت شرطة غرينفيلد، البلدة الزراعية التي يعيش فيها عمال من أصل مكسيكي أو أمريكي لاتيني، إن قوات الأمن تكتشف عادة بيع قاصرات في الـ 12 من العمر أو عرضهن للبيع في زواجات معدة سلفا. وأوضحت في بيان أن كل حالة تعد فريدة، لكن هذا النوع من الزواجات بات يطرح مشكلة في المنطقة.

----------


## زهره التوليب

بعرف الاخبار مش حلوه :Eh S(2): 
بس شو اعملكم...اكتبلكم اخبار من عندي  :SnipeR (30):  :Bl (14): 
 :Db465236ff:

----------


## mylife079

شكرا زهرة 

كويس اني ما بدي انام 

مشان ما احلم احلام مزعجه 

انتي ارتحتي بالنوم ؟؟

ما بتوقع

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شكرا زهره على الاخبار

----------


## زهره التوليب

:Smile:

----------


## زهره التوليب

* اصابة بتدهور باص في المزار الشمالي

* 
 
 أصيب 20 شخصا بجروح ورضوض صباح اليوم اثر تعرضهم لحادث تدهور باص ركاب عمومي( كوستر) يعمل على خط اربد - عجلون في منطقة المزار / محافظة اربد وقامت كوادر الدفاع المدني بتقديم الإسعافات الأولية للمصابين في الموقع ونقلهم إلى مستشفى الأمير راشد الحكومي وحالتهم العامة متوسطة.

----------


## زهره التوليب

*الاشغال الشاقة 15 عاما لمـدان بالقتــل القصـد

* 
 
 قضت محكمة الجنايات الكبرى بوضع متهم بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة لمدة (15) عاما بعد تجريمه بجناية القتل القصد حيث اقدم على قتل شخص بطعنه طعنتين في صدره وارداه قتيلا على الفور.
 جاء ذلك خلال الجلسة التي عقدتها هيئة المحكمة برئاسة القاضي محمد ابراهيم وعضوية القاضيين رزق ابو الفول وهاني الصهيبا بحضور ممثل لنيابة العامة مدعي عام المحكمة القاضي طارق الشقيرات ووكيل الدفاع عن المتهم.
 وتتلخص وقائع القضية بانه توجد علاقة صداقة بين المتهم والمغدور وبتاريخ 7 ـ 4 ـ 2007 اتصل المغدور بالمتهم وطلب منه الحضور اليه لكي يتناولا المشروبات الروحية وذهبا معا الى السوق واشتريا المشروبات الروحية ثم ذهبا الى احدى المناطق وهناك تناولا المشروبات وطلب المغدور من المتهم ان يدبر له مبلغا ماليا من اجل تكفيل احد الاشخاص كونه موقوفا وبعدها علم المتهم بان المغدور ينوي الاعتداء عليه بضربه بواسطة اداة حادة على اثرها قام المتهم باخفاء"قطاعة"داخل ملابسه وعندما التقيا دار حديث بينهما وطلب المغدور من المتهم ان يعطيه هاتفه الخلوي لاجراء مكالمة هاتفية منه بعدها تمكن المغدور من اخذ الهاتف الخلوي العائد للمتهم بعدها اشتبك المتهم مع المغدور واستطاع المتهم طعن المغدور بموس بحوزته في صدره وارداه قتيلا.
 وبينت هيئة المحكمة في حكمها القابل للتمييز ان ما قام به المتهم من افعال مادية يوم الحادث تجاه المغدور تدل دلالة اكيدة وواضحة وبشكل جازم ويقيني ان نية المتهم قد اتجهت الى ازهاق روح المغدور والاجهاز عليه بدليل استخدامه اداة قاتلة بطبيعتها وهي الموس الذي كان بحوزته وطعنه للمغدور طعنتين في اماكن قاتلة من جسمه وهي منطقة الصدر والقلب وبالتالي فان الافعال الصادرة عن المتهم يوم الحادث تجاه المغدور قد استجمعت كافة اركان وعناصر جناية القتل القصد طبقا لاحكام المادة 326 عقوبات من سلوك مادي تمثل بطعن المغدور في صدره وقلبه ونتيجة جرمية تمثلت بوفاة المغدور وازهاق روحه وعلاقة سببية بين ذلك السلوك وتلك النتيجة ارتباط السبب بالمسبب ووقوع سلوك المتهم على انسان حي وهو المغدور بالاضافة للقصد الجنائي المتمثل باتجاه ارادة المتهم لارتكاب الجرم على النحو المعرف قانونا مع علمه انه محظور عليه اتيانه وقصد خاص يتطلبه هذا الجرم وهو تجاه نيته لازهاق روح المغدور وانهاء حياته الادمية.

----------


## زهره التوليب

*انصاف المواطنين الذين وظفوا اموالهم بشركات البورصة خلال اشهر

* 

اكد رئيس اللجنة القانونية النيابية مبارك ابو يامين انصاف المواطنين الذين وظفوا اموالهم بشركات البورصة خلال الاشهر القليلة المقبلة.
 وكانت اللجنة عقدت اليوم اجتماعا برئاسة ابويامين وحضور وزير العدل ايمن عودة ورئيس هيئة الاوراق المالية بسام الساكت ومراقب عام الشركات صبر الرواشدة لمناقشة انهيار البورصات وحقوق المواطنين .
 و قال ان مساءلتنا للحكومة والجهات ذات العلاقة حول موضوع النقاش لا تنتقص من اي جهد قاموا او يقومون به وان اية مسؤولية تجدها اللجنة على اي من الجهات لن يتم التعامل معها الا وفقا للاجراءات القانونية المتبعة.
 واشارابو يامين الى ان وزير العدل اوضح ان الموضوع الان امام القضاء وان التعرف على الكيفية التي كانت تعمل خلالها شركات البورصة قيد التحقيق .
 وفي سياق اخر بدأت اللجنة مناقشة مشروع قانون منع الاتجار بالبشر لسنة 2009 بعد ان ارجأت استكمال النقاش بموضوع انهيار البورصات وحقوق المواطنين لحين الاطلاع على ما قدمته الجهات ذات العلاقة من وثائق وقررت تكليف مقررها النائب ايمن شويات الاطلاع على الوثائق وتقديم تقرير مفصل لها للخروج بتصور واضح تحدد خلاله معالم ما حدث من انهيار للبورصات وتحديد الجهة ذات المسؤولية .
 وقال ابو يامين ان اللجنة ستواصل مناقشتها لمشروع قانون منع الاتجار بالبشر في اجتماع لاحق بحضور وزير العدل وعدد من ذوي العلاقة والاختصاص لتوضيح الاطار القانوني في التعامل مع الاتجار .

----------


## زهره التوليب

*: الوكيل افضل مذيع وابو فيصل افضل مذيعة وفن اف ام الاولى وبصراحة مع الوكيل الاكثر تصويتاً ..

*  
 رعى الدكتور نبيل الشريف رئيس التحرير المسوؤل في صحيفة الدستور مساء السبت حفل اعلان نتائج استفتاء " نجوم الاذاعات الاردنية 2008 " والمنظم من قبل ملحق / موقع شباب الدستور بالتعاون مع شركة زين للاتصالات وفندق حياة عمان ومجموعة الرمز والذي صوت خلاله الجمهور عبر البريد الالكتروني ونماذج الاستفتاء التي وزعت في جامعات اردنية .
 وكرم الدكتور الشريف وسط حضور جماهيري لافت وتنظيم انيق في قاعة زارا اكسبو بفندق حياة عمان الفائزين من الاذاعات والمذيعين والمذيعات حيث حصلت إذاعة " فن اف ام" بالمركز الاول و " روتانا " بالمركز الثاني و" صوت الغد" بالمرتبة الثالثة .
 وفي التصويت على افضل مذيع حصل الاعلامي محمد الوكيل على المرتبة الأولى من راديو فن اف ام ، تلاه مناصفة في المركز الثاني الاعلاميين مازن دياب (الغد ) ونيكولا داغر ( روتانا ) فيما حل الاعلامي عصام العمري من راديو امن بالمرتبة الثالثة .
 واحتلت الاعلامية جيسي ابو فيصل من صوت الغد في المرتبة الاولى كافضل مذيعة وحصلت ديزيريه بصيص من راديو فن على المركز الثاني فيما احتلت رندة كرادشة من اذاعة مزاج في المرتبة الثالثة .
 وحصل البرنامج الصباحي " بصراحة مع الوكيل " للاعلامي محمد الوكيل على المركز الاول ضمن فئة افضل برنامج اذاعي تلاه مناصفة برنامج " وانت مروح " للاعلامي مازن ذياب وعلى ضوء القمر " للاعلامي عمر العزام ، فيما حل برنامجي " شباب على اف ام " للاعلامي حازم ثلجي في المرتبة الثالثة .
 الى ذلك عرض في الحفل ولأول مرة اوبريت أنا عربي حيث اطلقها نخبة من نجوم الفن الاردني ولاقى الاداء اعجاب الحضور .
 هذا وقد ابدعت الاعلامية الانيقة رانيا حداد أثناء تأديتها لعرافة الحفل وكان لها حضور لافت على المسرح

----------


## زهره التوليب

*انفجار اسطوانة غاز يثير الهلع في عبدون

* 

 أدى انفجار اسطوانة غاز صباح اليوم في شقة مقابل النادي الأرثوذكسي في عبدون إلى حالة من الهلع والإرباك في المنطقة , قبل ان يتبين لسكانها سبب الانفجار والذي نتج عنه تكسر زجاج النوافذ وأضرار مادية في الشقة, كما أصيبت خادمة سيرلانكية كانت متواجدة في الشقة وتم إسعافها ونقلها إلى المستشفى.
وحسب الناطق الإعلامي لمديرية الأمن العام الرائد محمد الخطيب فأن تسرب من اسطوانة غاز المدفأة الموجودة في غرفة الخادمة أدى إلى انفجار الاسطوانة وحدوث أضرار مادية في الشقة وإصابة الخادمة وحالتها العامة متوسطة.

----------


## زهره التوليب

*"المتسوق الخفي" يزور فروع الضمان الاجتماعي لتقييم جودة الخدمات

* 
 
 وقعت المؤسسة العامة للضمان اليوم اتفاقية المتسوق الخفي مع شركة الفارس الوطنية "اوبتيمايزا" باعتباره احد عناصر تقييم الأداء المؤسسي لقياس رضا العملاء التي تسعى المؤسسة للتميز من خلاله في إطار سعي المؤسسة العامة للضمان الاجتماعي لتقديم أفضل الخدمات لجمهورها وتلبية احتياجاتهم والمراجعة الدورية لخدماتها واليات العمل المتبعة لإنجاز مهامها. 
  ويركز مشروع " المتسوق الخفي " على متابعة أداء الموظفين الذين لهم علاقة مباشرة بتقديم الخدمات للجمهور حيث بدأ فريق المتسوق الخفي منذ مطلع الشهر الجاري بالتحضير لتنفيذ زيارات ميدانية غير معلنة لكافة إدارات فروع ومكاتب المؤسسة وإدارة التقاعد وبمعدل زيارتين شهريا لكل فرع لمدة ثلاثة أشهر حيث من المتوقع ضمن هذه المبادرة أن يتم تغطية (114) زيارة ربعيه لهذه الجهات ليصل مجموع الزيارات الميدانية إلى(456) زيارة على مدى عام كامل .
وتتوقع المؤسسة أن ينعكس تنفيذ هذا المشروع ايجابيا على تقييم جودة الخدمات التي تقدمها المؤسسة لجمهورها وكفاءتها بما في ذلك تقييم الوقت المستغرق لإنجازها ومستوى مهارات التواصل مع الجمهور بهدف تحديد نقاط القوة والضعف ليتسنى لإدارة المؤسسة معالجتها ومن ثم تطوير آليات العمل وتحديثها وتعزيز قدرات الموظفين وصولاً إلى رفع رضا العملاء الذي يعتبر احد ابرز اهتمامات المؤسسة وأولوياتها .
على صعيد آخر ، سيتم تقييم خدمات الموقع الإلكتروني للمؤسسة والنافذة الهاتفية بمعدل عشر مرات على مدى ثلاثة أشهر .

----------


## زهره التوليب

*اللاقط اللاسلكي .. أحدث صرعة في عالم الغش بامتحانات التوجيهي

* 
 
 تمكن احد مراقبي امتحان شهادة الدراسة الثانوية العامة ـ التوجيهي ـ من ضبط عملية غش فريدة من نوعها. حيث تم ضبط احد الطلبة وهو يستخدم لاقطا لاسلكيا صغير الحجم مثبتا  داخل الإذن. 
وقال مدير إدارة الامتحانات بوزارة التربية والتعليم حسني الشريف، أن دقة ملاحظة المراقب ساعدت في كشف اللاقط ذو اللون  اللحمي الشبيه بلون الجلد الطبيعي والذي يثبت  داخل ثقب الاذن.
وبحسب الشريف فإن الصوت الصادر من اللاقط  أثار انتباه المراقب، ودفعه إلى التفتيش ليكتشف في النهاية ان لاقطا صغيرا لا يمكن رؤيته بسهولة مثبت داخل  اذن الطالب.

----------


## زهره التوليب

*وفاة إثر مشاجرة بين مجموعة من الشبان في الكرك

* 
 
 وقعت مساء اليوم الاثنين، مشاجرة بين مجموعة من الشبان من عشيرتين مختلفتين في بلدة مؤتة بمحافظة الكرك. 
وبحسب شهود عيان تطورت المشاجرة  التي حدثت أمام البوابة الشمالية لجامعة مؤتة، بين سائق باص لتوزيع المياه، ومجموعة من الشبان، كانوا يقفون أمام البوابة، إلى إطلاق نار، أسفر عن مقتل  الشاب " ع . ع . ر " . 
وبحسب الشهود تم نقل الشاب المصاب  إلى المستشفى على الفور إلا انه فارق الحياة .
وهرع رجال الأمن العام إلى مكان المشاجرة حيث سيطرت على الوضع. واتخذت الإجراءات الوقائية ،  فيما بدأت عمليات التحقيق في الحادث، كما بدأت الإجراءات الطبية لتحديد سبب الوفاة. كما تم إلقاء القبض على المتسبب بالقتل.

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

مش داخل لهون مرة ثانية

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

> مش داخل لهون مرة ثانية


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi 					 
> _مش داخل لهون مرة ثانية_


 :SnipeR (83):  :Eh S(2): 
هاد هو الواقع..اخترعلك اخبار من عندي :Eh S(2):

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مهدي شطناوي 					 
> __


 :Eh S(2):

----------


## محمد العزام

الله اكبر 
كل هالمصايب بتصير بالاردن ول وين عايشين احنا 
بس زهرة ما في اخبار عن اندونيسيات او فلبينيات انتحرن  :Eh S(2):

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام 					 
> _الله اكبر 
> كل هالمصايب بتصير بالاردن ول وين عايشين احنا 
> بس زهرة ما في اخبار عن اندونيسيات او فلبينيات انتحرن_


 :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):  بطلت احط اخبار

----------


## محمد العزام

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_  بطلت احط اخبار_


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

له له مش هيك 
خليكي حطي اخبار بس والله في بالدنيا اشي حلو واخبار حلوة دوري عليها بتلاقيها

----------


## mylife079

من وين مصدر هاي الاخبار 

شكرا زهرة 
 :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## mylife079

سنغافوره (2) الاردن (1) فـي تصفيات كاس اسيا لكرة القدم



... فـي مهب الريح 

سنغافوره - مفيد حسونة  موفد اتحاد الاعلام الرياضي - لم يغلق المنتخب الوطني لكرة القدم باب المنافسه بتصفيات كاس اسيا باحكام رغم خسارته امام سنغافوره بنتيجة 1/2 في المباراة التي اقيمت امس على الملعب الوطني هنا في العاصمة سنغافوره لكن حظوظه باتت في مهب الريح.
المباراة هي الثانية للمنتخب ضمن المجموعة الخامسة، بهدف الوصول الى الدوحة حيث نهائيات كاس اسيا 2011 ، و شهدت في ذات الوقت تعادل منتخب تايلاند مع ضيفه الايراني بدون اهداف لتبقى ايران بالصدارة برصيد اربع نقاط وتتقدم سنغافوره الى المركز الثاني برصيد ثلاث نقاط ثم تايلاند بنقطتين من تعادلين واخيرا المنتخب الوطني برصيد نقطة واحدة ليشكل الحلقة الاضعف في المجموعة.
وضعت الخسارة المنتخب الوطني امام طريق شائك وبات عليه حصد نقاط ثلاث مباريات على الاقل من المباريات الاربعه المتبقيه له وينتظر ما تسفر عنه مباريات الجولتين الثالثة والرابعة من التصفيات التي تقام يومي 14 و 18 تشرين ثان القادم حيث يتقابل المنتخب الوطني مع ايران في طهران ثم عمان على التوالي وبنفس التوقيت يتبادل منتخبي سنعافوره وتايلاند الزيارات، قبل ان يحل المنتخب ضيفا على تايلاند ويستضيف سنغافوره في ختام التصفيات.
مشاجرة و كدمات 
وشهدت نهاية المباراة مشاجرة عنيفة بين نجوم المنتخبين داخل حجرة اللاعبين بعدما كرر عدد من لاعبي منتخب سنغافوره طرق باب حجرة لاعبي المنتخب الوطني وهم في طريقهم الى حجرتهم فاستفز هذا التصرف لاعبي المنتخب واختلط الحابل بالنابل وتجمع كامل افراد البعثة عند اللاعبين بحضور رجال الامن ومراقب المباراة الماليزي سودرامانيما وتم احتواء المشكلة وسط حضور مكثف من رجال الامن.
وبعدما هدأت الخواطر عمل مراقب المباراة على تسجيل الواقعه واحضر مصورا لالتقاط صور لاربعه من نجوم المنتخب الوطني تعرضوا لكدمات طفيفه وهم : حاتم عقل، عبد الهادي محارمة، عامر شفيع وعامر ذيب وسيرفع المراقب تقريره للاتحاد الاسيوي الى جانب شكوى شفويه قدمتها ادارة البعثة حول حجرة اللاعبين المتواضعه جدا ومقارنتها بحجرة لاعبي منتخب سنغافوره التي كانت معده من فئة خمس نجوم .
فـي سطور 
* النتيجة : فوز سنغافوره على الاردن 2/1 
* الاهداف : سجل لسنغافوره اجو كسمير (21) ونوح علم شاه ( 62 ) وسجل للاردن حاتم عقل من ركلة جزاء ( 41 ).
* الجمهور نحو 3 الاف متفرج كان من ضمنهم عدد من ابناء الجالية الاردنية والعربية لوحوا باعلام الوطن ورددوا الاهازيج الوطنية .
* المناسبة : تصفيات كاس اسيا 
* المكان الملعب الوطني قي سنغافوره 
*الحكام: طاقم حكام من استراليا بقيادة بيتر جرين، دينس سيلك وروبين الين. 
* مثل المنتخب الوطني: عامر شفيع ، بشار بني ياسين ، حاتم عقل ، انس بني ياسين (محمد منير) ، علاء مطالقة ، عبد الله ذيب ( محمود شلباية) ، قصي ابو عالية ، بهاء عبد الرحمن ، عبد الهادي محارمة ( رائد النواطير) عدي الصيفي .
*مثل منتخب سنغافوره : حسان بن عبد الله ، بن كايزن ، مصطفى فاهرودين ، جون ويلكنسون ، محمد بن اسحق ، محمد شاهيرلي ( شير جي ) ، نزح شاه ( ايموجوري) ، محمد لن محمد ، اجو كسمير، محمد شافيل ، بينت.

----------


## mylife079

جلسة طارئة لاتحاد 
كرة القدم .. اليوم 
عمان - الرأي - يعقد مجلس ادارة اتحاد كرة القدم عند السادسة مساء اليوم جلسة طارئة.
فهم من مصادر موثوقة ان الجلسة ستخصص لبحث ملف المنتخب الوطني لكرة القدم، وخاصة خسارته الاخيرة امام المنتخب السنغافوري 1 - 2 في الجولة الثانية من تصفيات كأس اسيا.
المصادر المحت الى ان المجلس سيحدد مصير الجهاز الفني للمنتخب بقيادة البرتغالي نيلو فينجادا وان النية تتجه لاقالة الجهاز.

----------


## mylife079

طقس بارد نسبيا حتى السبت وتوقع امطار خفيفة اليوم



عمان - بترا - يطرأ انخفاض على درجات الحرارة اليوم الخميس ويكون الطقس باردا نسبيا وغائما جزئيا ويحتمل سقوط زخات خفيفة من المطر في شمالي المملكة وتكون الرياح جنوبية غربية تتحول الى شمالية غربية معتدلة الى نشطة السرعة.
وافادت دائرة الارصاد الجوية ان انخفاضا اخر سيطرأ على درجات الحرارة غدا الجمعة ليكون الطقس باردا نسبيا مع ظهور غيوم منخفضة والرياح جنوبية غربية معتدلة السرعة.
اما يوم السبت فيكون الطقس باردا وغائما جزئيا الى غائم والفرصة مهيأة لسقوط امطار متفرقة خاصة في شمالي المملكة ووسطها وتكون الرياح شمالية غربية معتدلة الى نشطة السرعة.
وتتراوح درجات الحرارة العظمى في عمان للايام الثلاثة المقبلة بين 12و17 درجة مئوية والصغرى بين 4و6 درجات .

----------


## mylife079

4وفيات واصابة بحادث سير فـي الشيدية



معان - هارون آل خطاب - توفي اربعة اشخاص اثنان منهم سعوديا الجنسية في حين اصيب شخص خامس اثر تصادم سيارتين احداهما تحمل لوحة أردنية واخرى سعودية على طريق الشيدية بالقرب من مدينة معان.
وذكر نائب مدير مستشفى معان الحكومي الدكتور وليد الرواد ''ان طواقم قسم الاسعاف والطوارىء في المستشفى استقبلت جراء الحادث خمسة اشخاص توفي اربعة منهم وهم مطيع سالم العمامره 65 عاما ، حيدر خالد ابو قديره 41 عاما وسعوديان هما ، سالم محمد بن هزاع العامري 79 عاما وحسين جاد الله الحارثي في حين اصيب ممدوح سلمان ابو قديره 30 عاما وحالته العامة جيدة.

----------


## mylife079

*اتحاد كرة القدم يبحث اقالة فينغادا غدا وحمد ومحروس أبرز المرشحين لخلافته

*
زاد الاردن - اكد ايمن هارون امين السر العام المتحدث الرسمي لاتحاد كرة القدم ان مصير الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني بقيادة المدرب البرتغالي نيلو فينغادا سيكون على طاولة جلسة اتحاد الكرة التي تعقد غدا والتي يخصص الجانب الاكبر منها لتقييم واقع ومستقبل المنتخب الوطني في ضوء الاخفاق في اول جولتين من التصفيات الاسيوية التي اعقبت وداع منتخب الاردن لتصفيات كاس العالم مونديال جنوب افريقيا 2010 بامتلاكه المركز الثالث في مجموعته في الدور الثالث بعد الكوريتين الجنوبية والشمالية وقبل تركمانستان.
ولم تكن حال المنتخب الوطني افضل في تصفيات كأس اسيا 2011، لانه تعادل على ارضه في الجولة الاولى امام تايلاند صفر-صفر، ثم خسر اليوم امام سنغافورة 1-2.
وكشف هارون في تصريح لوكالة "فرانس برس" النقاب عن ان عقد فينغادا كان انتهى رسميا مطلع الشهر الجاري وان اتحاد الكرة الاردني منحه فرصة لشهر واحد تنتهي مطلع الاسبوع القادم.
واشار الى ان الحديث عن خليفة لفينغادا يبدو سابقا لاوانه اذا علمنا ان اول استحقاق للمنتخب سيكون بعد قرابة 10 اشهر في تصفيات كاس اسيا وانه سيكون امام اتحاد الكرة متسع من الوقت للبحث عن بديل لفينغادا هذا في حال اتخذ غدا قرار انهاء ارتباط فينغادا بمسيرة الكرة الاردنية.
ومن الأسماء المرشحة لخلافة فينغادا، العراقي عدنان حمد والمدرب السوري نزار محروس الذي انهى مؤخرا ارتباطه مع الوحدة السوري.

----------


## mylife079

*أوقاف العاصمة تحدد الساحات العامة لصلاة الاستسقاء

*
زاد الاردن - قال مدير أوقاف العاصمة الشيخ سمير القضاة انه سيتم اقامة صلاة الاستسقاء في جميع مساجد العاصمة بعد صلاة الجمعة القادمة بإذن الله تعالى بالاضافة الى ساحة حديقة الشورى في حي نزال والساحة المجاورة لمسجد المغيرة بن شعبة قرب الاستقلال مول وكذلك الساحة المجاورة لمسجد موسى بينو في صويلح.
كما تشمل الساحات التي ستقام فيها صلاة الاستسقاء ساحة مسجد الفردوس في ماركا الجنوبية وساحة ستاد الملك عبدالله الثاني في القويسمة وساحة مسجد أهل الكهف في ابو علندا داعيا المواطنين للمشاركة في هذه الصلاة اقتداء بسيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم طلبا لنزول الغيث من السماء.

----------


## mylife079

*حريق يلتهم 30 دونماً من اراضي وادي شعيب في السلط*


عمون - التهم حريق ليلة الخميس قُيد ضد مجهول اكثر من ثلاثين دونما من اراضي منطقة وادي شعيب في السلط وهبت سيارات الدفاع المدني واسناد من مديرية مياه السلط وزراعتها للاشراف على اطفاء الحريق الذي اعتبر خسارة مهمة وكبيرة من اراضي واشجار المنطقة حسب محافظ البلقاء سامح المجالي ل عمون .

ولم يعرف فيما اذا كان الفعل مقصودا ام نتيجة اهمال غير متعمد من سكان او مارة ، الا ان المجالي لفت ل عمون انه " تم بحمد الله انهاء امتداد النيران حيث الشجر اليابس نتيجة شح الامطار ".

وتحقق الاجهزة المعنية بالامر وتحديد مسؤولية الحادث الذي قيد ضد مجهول الى الان.

----------


## mylife079

*مشادة بين النائبين الخرابشة والزريقات كادت أن تتطور الى الاشتباك بالأيدي على خلفية موقفهما من فتح ملفات الريماوي*


عمون - نشب خلاف الاربعاء بين النائبين محمد زريقات ومحمود الخرابشة كاد ان يتطور للاشتباك بالأيدي وتراشق لأدوات قريبة منهما لولا تدخل عدد من النواب الحاضرين في احد مكاتب مبنى قبة البرلمان قبيل انعقاد الجلسة الصباحية .

وجاء الخلاف بعد ملاسنة حادة بين النائبين عقب تبادل لوجهات نظر حول تداعيات هجوم الخرابشة على رئيس جامعة البلقاء التطبيقية عمر الريماوي .

النائبان اللذان تواجدا ضمن مجموعة نيابية بحضور رئيس مجلس النواب عبد الهادي المجالي قدما دفوعهما في القضية الخرابشة كال الاتهمامات للريماوي فيما دافع الزريقات بشدة عنه .

وكان عبد الهادي المجالي اشار ان عددا من الاساتذة الجامعيين في جامعة البلقاء أتوا الى المجلس وابدوا امتعاضهم من الهجوم المستمر على الجامعة الذي قالوا انه يؤثر سلبا ويسيء لسمعة الجامعة وهو الأمر الذي دفع بجهات مانحة للجامعة وقف الدعم المالي عنها .

الخرابشة قال ان الجامعة في عهد الريماوي زاد عدد موظفيها من 1500 عامل الى 4000 عامل ، وهنا تدخل الزريقات ليقول ان الجامعة تحسن وضعها المالي في عهد الرجل واصبح لديها فائض يقدر ب23 مليون دينار وان الحديث عن الريماوي بهذا الشكل يعد افتراء .

هذا الامر دفع الخرابشة للرد على الزريقات بأنه يحابي رئيس الجامعة لقبوله وساطته في بعض القضايا، وهو ما استفز الزريقات وقال للخرابشة " انت توسطت لدى لجنة التربية والثقافة والشباب في مجلس النواب واخبرتهم انه اذا عاد قريبك الى احد المواقع الادارية في الجامعة فانك ستكف عن الهجوم على الجامعة " ..

الخرابشة بدوره اتهم الزريقات بالدفاع عن الريماوي لأنه فاسد " مثله " ولأنه عين قريب له من منطقته الانتخابية ليرد الزريقات الكلمة الى الخرابشة متهما اياه بالفساد ، وهنا تطور الأمر حين حاول النائب الخرابشة الاقتراب من الزريقات الا ان الاخير قام بالامساك ب " منفضة سجائر " لضربه ما حدا بالنواب الحاضرين بالتدخل للحيلولة دون اشتباك الطرفين وتمت فعلا السيطرة على الامر بسرعة خشية تطور الموقف، وانتهى الامر بفض الجلسة "الحوارية"..

وحضر المشهد عدد من النواب منهم عبد الله الجازي وصوان الشرفات وفلك الجمعاني وعبد الفتاح المعايطة ولطفي ديرباني .

----------


## محمد العزام

*إصابة طالب بجرح في العين بعصا معلم*

أصيب احد طلاب الصف السابع الاساسي في مدرسة للبنين بجرح في العين اليمنى نتيجة انحراف العصا نحوه عندما كان يستخدمها احد المعلمين لضرب طالب اخر يجلس بجواره في المقعد حيث تم نقل الطالب البالغ من العمر 12 عاما إلى مستشفى الصافي الحكومي. 
وأفاد مدير المستشفى الدكتور سلطان الطراونه انه تم تقديم العلاج اللازم للطالب المصاب وتحويله إلى مستشفى ابن الهيثم في عمان لتوفر إمكانيات العلاج فيه. من جهته ، أوضح مدير تربية اللواء محمد الصرايرة الذي اشرف على إسعاف الطالب وإجراءات تحويله ، ان المديرية علمت بالقضية من خلال إدارة المدرسة وتم توقيف المعلم لدى الأجهزة الأمنية للتحقيق معه ، وقد تم إبلاغ الوزارة بذلك.

*انتحار شاب في " بني كنانة "*

اقدم شاب يبلغ من العمر 28 عاما على الانتحار مساء امس في  منطقة بني كنانة شمال اربد. ووفقا لمصدر امني فان الحادثة ابلغ عنها شقيق المتوفى الذي كان تفاجأ بشقيقه وقد عمد على شنق نفسه بواسطة حبل معلق بمروحة سقف احدى غرف منزله. وبين المصدر الامني انه تم الكشف على مكان الحادث من قبل المدعي العام والطب الشرعي فيما تم تحويل الجثة الى مركز الطب الشرعي لاقليم الشمال لمعرفة سبب الوفاة. واكد المصدر ان الاجهزة الامنية فتحت تحقيقا لمعرفة ملابسات ودوافع الحادث. 

*القبض على محتال سلب 25 ألف دينار من مواطن*

تمكن افراد الامن العام في اقليم العاصمة ـ شرطة وسط عمان من القاء القبض على احد النصابين بعد ان تمكن من الاحتيال على مواطن وسلب منه مبلغ 25( ) الف دينار عندما اوهمه انه موظف في دائرة الاراضي وطلب منه ان يعطيه المعاملة التي كان يقوم بانجازها في الدائرة .
وسجل هذا المواطن شكواه لدى شرطة وسط عمان واعطى مواصفاته بالكامل . وقد قامت الشرطة بنصب كمين له واستطاعت القاء القبض عليه وبدأت التحقيق معه حيث اعترف خلال التحقيق الاولي انه قام بهذه العملية ولا زال التحقيق مستمرا .

----------


## محمد العزام

*الامن المصري يعتقل الممرض الاردني سلمان المساعيد*

اعتقلت السلطات المصرية ظهر اليوم الممرض الاردني سلمان المساعيد بعد مغادرته بامتار معبر رفح ،ولم يعرف الى الان الاسباب التي دعت السلطات المصرية لاعتقال عضو مجلس نقابة الممرضين الاردنيين حسب مصادر نقابته.


واكدت مصادر مطلعة ل "عمون" ان اعضاء الوفد ابلغوا السفير الاردني في القاهرة هاني الملقي والذي بدوره يقوم باجراء الاتصالات اللازمة للافراج عن المساعيد الذي رافق وفد النقابة في زيارة لقطاع غزة بعد تعرضها لعدوان اسرائيلي اعتبر الابشع من نوعه في التاريخ.

----------


## معاذ ملحم

استعادت بصرها وعمرها 120 عاما



أجرى فريق طبي خيري من إمارة دبي جراحة لمعمرة يمنية/120 عاما/ أعادت لها البصر.
وقالت صحيفة الإمارات اليوم في عددها الصادر امس : فقدت مواطنة يمنية تدعى مريم محمد قدرتها على البصر منذ ما يزيد على 60 عاما، وبقيت كل تلك الأعوام لا ترى سوى العتمة، ولكن أطباء من مبادرة (نور دبي) الخيرية أجروا لها جراحة دقيقة في العين، لتبصر وهي في عامها ال120 .
وقالت مريم للصحيفة: لا أصدق أنني أرى من حولي، لم أكن أتخيل أني سأرى أبنائي، وأحفادي، بعد أن بقيت عشرات السنوات محرومة من البصر .
وذكرت المديرة الطبية لمبادرة نور دبي الدكتورة منال تريم : تمت زراعة عدسة لإحدى عيني مريم ، وستجرى لها خلال أيام جراحة أخرى لتستعيد بصرها كاملا . وأضافت: هذه المسنة حالة ضمن 11 ألف مريض يمني مصاب بالعمى والإعاقات البصرية، استقبلهم مخيم /نور دبي/ في منطقة الحديدة، خلال الأيام العشرة الماضية ، مشيرة إلى أن هذا المخيم أجرى 1300 جراحة دقيقة في العيون باليمن .

----------

